# Help with new camera



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Oct 20, 2012)

I am thinking of buying a Canon SX150 digital camera with a 12x optical zoom lens. The cost would be $100 mail order. I want to shoot macro shots of my planted tank and my present camera doesn't do well at this. My budget is limited to near $100. Any suggestions or advice?


----------

